# THE SOUTH CENTRAL L.A. / WEST L.A



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

That shit was crazy!. It was a Police-escorted cruise to to promote peace and racial unity in the community. *Hosted by the National Lowrider Association (NLRA) and Dedicated Riders CC.**
*
Unfortunately the Police had to shut it down 1/4 of the way because there was scheduled to be 100- cars but OVER 300 SHOWED UP...AND NO DUB RIDERS, ALL LOLO'S ONLY!. We had Florence shut down from Crenshaw Blvd all the way too Western. The traffic was so congested LAPD disbanded us and told us to head to Leimert park where we had 3 lots for us. LAPD was cool and didn't trip at all. Their stiil kickin' at at the park as I write this. Got the DJ system and the soul food on deck too.

*MANY clubs were MIA but all the hood clubs were there..the cars and riders you'll never see on Layitlow or in the magazine. You know, the STREET RIDERS!...
*
*
VIDEO:* http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z210/st...nt=dd685147.flv

CLUBS IN ATTENDANCE (AS MUCH AS I CAN REMEMBER ANYWAYS):

INDIVIDUALS
MAJESTICS
GHETTO LIFE
FREAKY BEHAVIOR
MY WAY
MOST WANTED
DEDICATED RIDERZ
ORIGINAL RIDERZ
GHETTO FABULOUS
DAMU RIDERS
WATTS LIFE
NO LIMIT
GIVIN' IT UP
NEVA EVA
LOVE ONES
SEA SIDE
LA'S FINEST
STYLISTICS (THE BLACK CC)
COMPTON'S FINEST
STRICTLY BIG BODIES

AND THE REST I FORGOT.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

They shut us down because of too many cars and not enough Police to clear traffic for us.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait for the pics thats the news we wanna hear from the streets of l.a.


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

any pics?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

WHERE WAS ALL THE WEENIES THAT CLAIM THEIR "STREET RIDERS" IN L.A????? DIDN'T SEE NONE OF Y'ALL..THERE WAS FEMALES RIDIN' HARDER THAN YOU LOL!

Got to chill with the Layitlow homies...

Fried Chicken Eater
Wally Dogg
Dirt422
Los Angeles Ryder

Got to see...
Pooh
Individuals1996
Young Hogg (Still Ridin' and he said he's not done yet!)
and many more.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jul 15 2007, 04:09 PM~8313651
> *any pics?
> *


When I get home I'll put them up. Not till after 11pm PST.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

lookin forward to them pics


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

post the pics weenie! :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 06:11 PM~8313661
> *When I get home I'll put them up. Not till after 11pm PST.
> *


 :banghead: 

I know that you are going to have a shit load of pix homie. Will tune in later..... :biggrin:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 05:52 PM~8313573
> *That shit was crazy!. It was a Police-escorted cruise to to promote peace and racial unity in the community. Hosted by the National Lowrider Association (NLRA) and Dedicated Riders CC.
> 
> Unfortunately the Police had to shut it down 1/4 of the way because there was scheduled to be 100- cars but OVER 300 SHOWED UP...AND NO DUB RIDERS, ALL LOLO'S ONLY!. We had Florence shut down from Crenshaw Blvd all the way too Western. The traffic was so congested LAPD disbanded us and told us to head to Leimert park where we had 3 lots for us. LAPD was cool and didn't trip at all. Their stiil kickin' at at the park as I write this. Got the DJ system and the soul food on deck too.
> ...



NO ROLLERZ SHOWED UP? :scrutinize:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Jul 15 2007, 05:01 PM~8313937
> *NO ROLLERZ SHOWED UP? :scrutinize:
> *


dont stir shit up, please


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 15 2007, 06:12 PM~8313994
> *dont stir shit up, please
> *


Thats funny coming from you shit starter. :uh:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 15 2007, 05:13 PM~8314000
> *Thats funny coming from you shit starter. :uh:
> *


bite me, i wanna see the pics i could care less who showed up


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 15 2007, 06:14 PM~8314003
> *bite me,  i wanna see the pics i could care less who showed up
> *


 :uh:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

hell ya it was good worth the drive for a good cause glad to see alot clubs that came out


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 15 2007, 07:13 PM~8314000
> *Thats funny coming from you shit starter. :uh:
> *


no shit right :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 03:52 PM~8313573
> *That shit was crazy!. It was a Police-escorted cruise to to promote peace and racial unity in the community. Hosted by the National Lowrider Association (NLRA) and Dedicated Riders CC.
> 
> Unfortunately the Police had to shut it down 1/4 of the way because there was scheduled to be 100- cars but OVER 300 SHOWED UP...AND NO DUB RIDERS, ALL LOLO'S ONLY!. We had Florence shut down from Crenshaw Blvd all the way too Western. The traffic was so congested LAPD disbanded us and told us to head to Leimert park where we had 3 lots for us. LAPD was cool and didn't trip at all. Their stiil kickin' at at the park as I write this. Got the DJ system and the soul food on deck too.
> ...


HAAAHAAAA I LOVE THE HOOD CLUBS PART!

I WISH I COULD RAISE MY KIDS IN THE "HOOD" YOUR THE ONLY ONE THAT GREW UP IN THE "HOOD" BECAUSE THE"HOOD" CAR CLUBS ARE THE BEST


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Jul 15 2007, 05:01 PM~8313937
> *NO ROLLERZ SHOWED UP? :scrutinize:
> *


AS YOU CAN SEE THE MAN SAID ONLY HOOD CLUBS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 04:52 PM~8313573
> *That shit was crazy!. It was a Police-escorted cruise to to promote peace and racial unity in the community. Hosted by the National Lowrider Association (NLRA) and Dedicated Riders CC.
> 
> Unfortunately the Police had to shut it down 1/4 of the way because there was scheduled to be 100- cars but OVER 300 SHOWED UP...AND NO DUB RIDERS, ALL LOLO'S ONLY!. We had Florence shut down from Crenshaw Blvd all the way too Western. The traffic was so congested LAPD disbanded us and told us to head to Leimert park where we had 3 lots for us. LAPD was cool and didn't trip at all. Their stiil kickin' at at the park as I write this. Got the DJ system and the soul food on deck too.
> ...


WAY TO PUT IT DOWN AND SHOW THE COPS WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 15 2007, 05:11 PM~8314347
> *AS YOU CAN SEE THE MAN SAID ONLY HOOD CLUBS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont you wear a hood :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 15 2007, 06:39 PM~8314554
> *dont you wear a hood :biggrin:
> *


ONLY WHEN WE BURN CROSSES STANDIND ON A DUB WHEEL :angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 15 2007, 05:40 PM~8314558
> *ONLY WHEN WE BURN CROSSES STANDIND ON A DUB WHEEL :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

It was a great day we had a blast cruising around thanks for the invite and the opportunity to be part of history. yes there was a bunch of cars and alot of friendly people, hope we can participate on the next one!!

Mikey
ELUSIVE C.C.
1975 Monte Carlo


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RO.LIFER, blackcherry 84, flaco78, Crenshaw's Finest=RESPONDING

THIS SHOULD BE GOOD :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 15 2007, 06:05 PM~8314312
> *HAAAHAAAA I LOVE THE HOOD CLUBS PART!
> 
> I WISH I COULD RAISE MY KIDS IN THE "HOOD" YOUR THE ONLY ONE THAT GREW UP IN THE "HOOD" BECAUSE THE"HOOD" CAR CLUBS ARE THE BEST
> *


DON'T TAKE IT PERSONAL SOFTY. I AIN'T SAYIN' NO NAMES, CF AIN'T NO SNITCH  I'LL JUST SAY THIS AND KEEP IT MOVIN' : "THE STREETS ARE WATCHIN"    :yes: 

BTW, it you can't raise kids in the hood, how about "raising" a car in one? :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 06:54 PM~8314646
> *DON'T TAKE IT PERSONAL SOFTY. I AIN'T SAYIN' NO NAMES, CF AIN'T NO SNITCH  I'LL JUST SAY THIS AND KEEP IT MOVIN' : "THE STREETS ARE WATCHIN"       :yes:
> 
> BTW, it you can't raise kids in the hood, how about "raising" a car in one? :roflmao:
> *


HAVE 6 HOW BOUT YOU HOOD RAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 15 2007, 06:56 PM~8314655
> *HAVE 6 HOW BOUT YOU HOOD RAT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


COMPREHEND MY SIGNATURE RORO :buttkick:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 06:57 PM~8314663
> *COMPREHEND MY SIGNATURE RORO :buttkick:
> *


YOU DRIVE AFRO MAN? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 15 2007, 06:58 PM~8314670
> *YOU DRIVE AFRO MAN? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 I DID TODAY...UNLIKE YOU! :0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Glad to see positive things going on in the hood!! Hopefully we can attend the nexty one!! Maybe bring out the ministry and do a concert!!! Keep it safe homie!!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 07:00 PM~8314674
> *I DID TODAY...UNLIKE YOU! :0
> *


NOPE! STAYED HOME AND MADE A COUPLE GRAND :roflmao: :roflmao: PEOPLE FROM THE "HOOD" CAME TO VISIT ME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 15 2007, 07:00 PM~8314681
> *Glad to see positive things going on in the hood!!  Hopefully we can attend the nexty one!!  Maybe bring out the ministry and do a concert!!!  Keep it safe homie!!
> *


That would be great Alex, but hopefully they can organize this better next time. LAPD was overwhelemed today. Overall, it was a success though.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 07:02 PM~8314691
> *That would be great Alex, but hopefully they can organize this better next time. LAPD was overwhelemed today. Overall, it was a success though.
> *


Keep it positive Homie... Don't late the haters mess up what this day ment!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 15 2007, 07:01 PM~8314686
> *NOPE! STAYED HOME AND MADE A COUPLE GRAND :roflmao:  :roflmao: PEOPLE FROM THE "HOOD" CAME TO VISIT ME :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU SHOULD NEVER SPEAK ON YOURSELF LIKE THAT, LET YOUR GAME AND PERSONA DO THE TALKIN'..NOT YOUR MOUTH. :yessad: NEVER FLOSS WITH WORDS.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 15 2007, 07:04 PM~8314708
> *Keep it positive Homie... Don't late the haters mess up what this day ment!!!
> *


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 07:07 PM~8314735
> *YOU SHOULD NEVER SPEAK ON YOURSELF LIKE THAT, LET YOUR GAME AND PERSONA DO THE TALKIN'..NOT YOUR MOUTH. :yessad: NEVER FLOSS WITH WORDS.
> *


YES "HOOD" MASTER :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 07:08 PM~8314749
> *
> *


ARE YOU SMOKING THAT CIGERETTE FOR THE HATERS HOLMES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:KEEPING IT REAL IN THE HOOD ESE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 15 2007, 07:09 PM~8314756
> *YES "HOOD" MASTER :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

<------------I AM NOW HOOD WORTHY! CAN I PLEASE CRUISE CRENSHAW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry that we missed it we were at Casuals Car show in Azusa High School we Gave them our word we would show up Maybe next time sounded like it was good day.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
JUST FOR THAT...YOU CAN...DAMN FOOL LOL!


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Crenchaws Finest your from imperials what kind of car did you take out there to the streets of crenshaw


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Jul 15 2007, 07:45 PM~8314981
> *Hey Crenchaws Finest your from imperials what kind of car did you take out there to the streets of crenshaw
> *


My car is being completed right now, I was with Fried Chicken Eater in his Caddy.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 07:51 PM~8315019
> *My car is being completed right now, I was with Fried Chicken Eater in his Caddy.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AFTER ALL THAT PREACHING YOUR A PASSENGER...............I SHOULD HAVE KNOWN :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

goodtimes l.a. was in the house but had problems with one of our cars but did make to hollindale and harbor park


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 15 2007, 07:53 PM~8315033
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AFTER ALL THAT PREACHING YOUR A PASSENGER...............I SHOULD HAVE KNOWN :uh:
> *


I'VE BEEN THERE BEFORE MY CAR...I'LL BE THERE WHEN THE CAR IS READY...I'LL BE THERE AFTER THE CAR IS GONE...YOU JUST PAY ATTENTION. :yes: 

AND YOU STILL WEREN'T THERE EITHER WAY. :yessad:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 08:01 PM~8315081
> *I'VE BEEN THERE BEFORE MY CAR...I'LL BE THERE WHEN THE CAR IS READY...I'LL BE THERE AFTER THE CAR IS GONE...YOU JUST PAY ATTENTION. :yes:
> 
> AND YOU STILL WEREN'T THERE EITHER WAY. :yessad:
> *


JUST ROLL THE PASSENGER WINDOW UP WHEN YOU GET OUT OK!!!!!!!!!!

SILLY PASSENGERS ALWAYS GETN HOOD ON A BROTHER


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jul 15 2007, 08:01 PM~8315080
> *goodtimes l.a. was in the house but had problems with one of our cars but did make to hollindale and harbor park
> *


Sorry to hear that Jess..I saw a lot of cars break down out there today.


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 08:02 PM~8315089
> *Sorry to hear that Jess..I saw a lot of cars break down out there today.
> *


man we just couldnt leave one of our guys behind ...you feel me


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 15 2007, 08:02 PM~8315088
> *JUST ROLL THE PASSENGER WINDOW UP WHEN YOU GET OUT OK!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SILLY PASSENGERS ALWAYS GETN HOOD ON A BROTHER
> *


 YOU JUST LEAVE THE STREETS TO US, YOU STICK TO YOUR AWARDS, AND TROPHY'S OKAY? GET?...GOT IT?..GOOD.


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

but we did catch up later


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jul 15 2007, 08:05 PM~8315106
> *man we just couldnt leave one of our guys behind ...you feel me
> *


I KNOW.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 08:06 PM~8315116
> *YOU JUST LEAVE THE STREETS TO US, YOU STICK TO YOUR AWARDS, AND TROPHY'S OKAY? GET?...GOT IT?..GOOD.
> *


AND LOCK THE DOOR TOO! YOU GET ANY GOOD PASSENGER PICS? OR DID HE LET YOU SNEAK OVER AND GIVE THE CADDY GAS EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 15 2007, 08:12 PM~8315147
> *AND LOCK THE DOOR TOO! YOU GET ANY GOOD PASSENGER PICS? OR DID HE LET YOU SNEAK OVER AND GIVE THE CADDY GAS EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I HAVE TO ADMIT, I LAUGHED AT THAT ONE.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

JESS, WHERE WAS THOSE PICS TAKEN?


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 08:15 PM~8315166
> *JESS, WHERE WAS THOSE PICS TAKEN?
> *


HOLLINDALE AND HARBOR, MAN WE DOWN WITH THE NLRA SO CAUGHT UP BEST WE COULD


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jul 15 2007, 08:18 PM~8315188
> *HOLLINDALE AND HARBOR, MAN WE DOWN WITH THE NLRA SO CAUGHT UP BEST WE COULD
> *


I GIVE THE NLRA THEIR PROPS TODAY, THEY DID A GOOD JOB. I JUST STAYED AT LEIMERT PARK.


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 08:20 PM~8315206
> *I GIVE THE NLRA THEIR PROPS TODAY, THEY DID A GOOD JOB. I JUST STAYED AT LEIMERT PARK.
> *


WE WAS GOING THERE BUT WE HEARD COPPERS BROKE IT UP :angry:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 10:20 PM~8315206
> *I GIVE THE NLRA THEIR PROPS TODAY, THEY DID A GOOD JOB. I JUST STAYED AT LEIMERT PARK.
> *



You gonna start a thread in post your rides? I know it was a good time.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

looks like it went down tight CF  unfortunetly due to scheduling none of us paid attention to the date it was suppose to take place so we held our meeting at the club house. hopefully we can make the next one if there is a next one


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg+Jul 15 2007, 08:21 PM~8315211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO, I'LL KEEP IT HERE IF I CAN.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 10:25 PM~8315242
> *
> NO, I'LL KEEP IT HERE IF I CAN.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jul 15 2007, 08:24 PM~8315239
> *looks like it went down tight CF  unfortunetly due to scheduling none of us paid attention to the date it was suppose to take place so we held our meeting at the club house. hopefully we can make the next one if there is a next one
> *


Yeah Rick it was.

One problem with these Lowrider events in the "hood" is that not many Layitlow members write about them on here. As I said before, most of the riders and clubs out there today don't go to the shows or get on Layitlow. So if we're not on the streets, we're not gonna know about this stuff.

BUT the NLRA should get ON HERE more often to communicate also. It should be a 50/50 thing.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 08:29 PM~8315278
> *Yeah Rick it was.
> 
> One problem with these Lowrider events in the "hood" is that not many Layitlow members write about them on here. As I said before, most of the riders and clubs out there today don't go to the shows or get on Layitlow. So if we're not on the streets, we're not gonna know about this stuff.
> ...


yeah they need to either keep us informed on this site or post it up on their site but :dunno: guess since its in the hood they probably figured it get around word of mouth like most things in the hood  i shot down broadway bout half an hour ago from what i heard it was packed but by the time i got there they had one tow truck scoopin up someones family car and a bunch of riders headin out, a couple still kickin it though.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 15 2007, 08:24 PM~8314876
> *<------------I AM NOW HOOD WORTHY! CAN I PLEASE CRUISE CRENSHAW :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah the unity ride was nice! I wish they wouldn't have cut is short though. Kinda nice seein every1 lining the streets as we went down florence and old folks waving talkin bout " I used to have a car that year back in the days"  
I left bout 3 also cuz the wifey wuz ready to bounce.

Nice meetin & puttin names to faces of lil members:
Crenshaws Finest & Fried Chicken Eater..


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 08:13 PM~8315158
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I HAVE TO ADMIT, I LAUGHED AT THAT ONE.
> *


 :biggrin: ITS ALL IN FUN HOMIE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 15 2007, 09:45 PM~8315955
> *:biggrin: ITS ALL IN FUN HOMIE
> *


I KNOW. :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

wheres the pics aye? :dunno:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

HAD A GOOD DAY IN THE CITY OF LOST ANGELS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 15 2007, 09:47 PM~8315978
> *wheres the pics aye? :dunno:
> *


THEY'LL BE UP LATER AFTER 11 PM PST WHEN I GET HOME AND EAT FOO....

I DON'T HAVE THAT MANY BUT I GOT A DECENT VIDEO TOWARDS THE END OF THE ROLL-OUT AT SLAUSON AND WESTERN. 

YOUR BOYS AVATER IS MAKIN' LAUGH FOR REAL. :roflmao:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 15 2007, 11:47 PM~8315978
> *wheres the pics aye? :dunno:
> *


stop trying to look at the guys gaystuff :roflmao:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jul 15 2007, 09:51 PM~8316017
> *stop trying to look at the guys gaystuff :roflmao:
> *


WHATS UP GOODTIMER


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jul 15 2007, 11:51 PM~8316027
> *WHATS UP GOODTIMER
> *


what up big hommie


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jul 15 2007, 09:54 PM~8316041
> *what up big hommie
> *


CHILLIN ABOUT TO CALL IT A NIGHT


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jul 15 2007, 11:50 PM~8316009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jul 15 2007, 11:55 PM~8316053
> *CHILLIN ABOUT TO CALL IT A NIGHT
> *


i hear ya its about that time cant wait to meet up again


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 15 2007, 11:00 PM~8316117
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


X2 :0


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

The brandywine 80s caddy is off the hook!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

it was along cruise but worth it


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 15 2007, 06:24 PM~8314876
> *<------------I AM NOW HOOD WORTHY! CAN I PLEASE CRUISE CRENSHAW :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 02:52 PM~8313573
> *That shit was crazy!. It was a Police-escorted cruise to to promote peace and racial unity in the community. Hosted by the National Lowrider Association (NLRA) and Dedicated Riders CC.
> 
> Unfortunately the Police had to shut it down 1/4 of the way because there was scheduled to be 100- cars but OVER 300 SHOWED UP...AND NO DUB RIDERS, ALL LOLO'S ONLY!. We had Florence shut down from Crenshaw Blvd all the way too Western. The traffic was so congested LAPD disbanded us and told us to head to Leimert park where we had 3 lots for us. LAPD was cool and didn't trip at all. Their stiil kickin' at at the park as I write this. Got the DJ system and the soul food on deck too.
> ...


MAN, ITS 10 PM AND I JUST GOT BACK. TODAY WAS AWESOME. EVERYONE WAS LAID BACK, COPS WERE COOL, THE CRUISING WAS TIGHT, AND WALLY HAD SOME GOOD JOKES. I CAUGHT UP TOWARDS THE END SINCE THEY SHUT IT DOWN EARLY, BUT STILL, THAT WAS UNBELIEVABLE. I GOT SOME PICS FROM LEIMERT PARK THAT I'LL POST UP LATER, BUT CF TOOK MORE PICS. 

NLRA AND DEDICATED RYDAZ NEED TO THIS AT LEAST ONCE A MONTH. ITS NICE ROLLING AROUND KNOWING THAT THE COPS WON'T TRIP. :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

crusi a thon the cops shut it down they wus not able to handle it thats why they took it back to the paerk


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I SAW VIDEO, LOOKS GOOOD! NICE TO EVERYONE TOGETHER!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WISHED I COULD OF BEEN THERE


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jul 15 2007, 08:26 PM~8315763
> *Yeah the unity ride was nice! I wish they wouldn't have cut is short though. Kinda nice seein every1 lining the streets as we went down florence and old folks waving talkin bout " I used to have a car that year back in the days"
> I left bout 3 also cuz the wifey wuz ready to bounce.
> 
> ...


It was good meeting you as well homie. I was trippin on that 61 rag that your wife rolls. And your 65 rag is real clean too. They both looked real proper as I passed you folks on Crenshaw :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jul 15 2007, 07:06 PM~8315118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Technically, the cops on the horn said that you can't hop; Nothing about 3 wheeling  :roflmao: :roflmao:


That regal 3 wheels high :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

VIDEO AND PICS COMIN' IN A FEW.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 10:36 PM~8316663
> *VIDEO AND PICS COMIN' IN A FEW.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 01:21 AM~8316589
> *Technically, the cops on the horn said that you can't hop; Nothing about 3 wheeling   :roflmao: :roflmao:
> That regal 3 wheels high  :0
> *


 :0 

When I come to visit Cali I hope that I come at a good to enjoy the streets......


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

YOUTUBE IS TAKING FOREVER TO UPLOAD


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 10:54 PM~8316745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Blue bubble towncar was pimp with them speakers in the wheel wells :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 12:25 AM~8316821
> *That Blue bubble towncar was pimp with them speakers in the wheel wells :thumbsup:
> *


HELL YEAH IT WAS!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 02:32 AM~8316843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That interior is clean.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Must be nice to live in L.A :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'LL TRY TO GET THAT VIDEO UP WITHEN THE HOUR. THATS ALL THE PICS I GOT.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 15 2007, 10:55 PM~8316478
> *MAN, ITS 10 PM AND I JUST GOT BACK. TODAY WAS AWESOME. EVERYONE WAS LAID BACK, COPS WERE COOL, THE CRUISING WAS TIGHT, AND WALLY HAD SOME GOOD JOKES. I CAUGHT UP TOWARDS THE END SINCE THEY SHUT IT DOWN EARLY, BUT STILL, THAT WAS UNBELIEVABLE. I GOT SOME PICS FROM LEIMERT PARK THAT I'LL POST UP LATER, BUT CF TOOK MORE PICS.
> 
> NLRA AND DEDICATED RYDAZ NEED TO THIS AT LEAST ONCE A MONTH. ITS NICE ROLLING AROUND KNOWING THAT THE COPS WON'T TRIP. :thumbsup:
> *


  WALLY DOGG WAS KILLIN' ME :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TODAY WAS THE SHIT CHECK OUT MY POST FOR MORE PICS AND VIDEO


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

TODAY WAS BETTER THAN ANY SHOW


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 01:54 AM~8316929
> *TODAY WAS BETTER THAN ANY SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


GOT THAT RIGHT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> TODAY WAS THE SHIT CHECK OUT MY POST FOR MORE PICS AND VIDEO



















































































































































[/quote]


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

COURTESY OF INDIVIDUALS1996LA...


> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 16 2007, 12:46 AM~8316899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 16 2007, 12:45 AM~8316895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

THE ROLL OUT VIDEO IS COMIN' UP NEXT...STILL UPLOADING. :banghead:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

DAMN LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF RIDERS OUT THERE ANYMORE PICS??


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

LAPD NEEDS TO HOOK IT UP AGAIN :cheesy: SOONNNNNN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE A GREAT TURNOUT FOR SOMETHING POSITIVE. HOPE IT IT BRINGS MORE CRUISES OUT THERE FOR EVERYONE.


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

i was an hour and a half late... it was a ghost town.. then i diddnt even get back to M&M's on time.. i was on a goosechase.. dang you fried chicken eater!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

Never thought i would see the LAPD and the riders together homie...thats wussup though..


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Jul 16 2007, 12:17 AM~8316992
> *i was an hour and a half late... it was a ghost town.. then i diddnt even get back to M&M's on time.. i was on a goosechase.. dang you fried chicken eater!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Fool, I tried calling you from Western and Manchester later on. But all your pre paid minutes are eaten up with that 2 minute long song on your voice mail :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 01:23 AM~8317011
> *Fool, I tried calling you from Western and Manchester later on. But all your pre paid minutes are eaten up with that 2 minute long song on your voice mail :twak: :roflmao:
> *


lmao i that wasnt my phone fool.. i was callin from my homeboys phone.. fucker diddnt tell me u called either.. i said fuck it.. and went back home.. i diddnt want 2 tho...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Jul 16 2007, 12:26 AM~8317018
> *lmao i that wasnt my phone fool.. i was callin from my homeboys phone.. fucker diddnt tell me u called either.. i said fuck it.. and went back home.. i diddnt want 2 tho...
> *


Yeah yeah yeah, blame it on the "homeboy"........its okay homie, that was one of Britney Spears better songs on your voice mail. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 01:29 AM~8317021
> *Yeah yeah yeah, blame it on the "homeboy"........its okay homie, that was one of Britney Spears better songs on your voice mail.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: u swear u heard some brittney!!! 

damn dude.. 300 cars!! thats insane.. and i missed it!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Jul 16 2007, 12:31 AM~8317025
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: u swear u heard some brittney!!!
> 
> damn dude.. 300 cars!! thats insane.. and i missed it!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 01:29 AM~8317021
> *Yeah yeah yeah, blame it on the "homeboy"........its okay homie, that was one of Britney Spears better songs on your voice mail.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


MAGICMARISCOS WENT MAS PUTOOOOOOOO ON US OR WHAT? :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Jul 16 2007, 01:31 AM~8317025
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: u swear u heard some brittney!!!
> 
> damn dude.. 300 cars!! thats insane.. and i missed it!!
> *


DONT TRY TO CHANGE THE SUBJECT BRO :biggrin:


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 16 2007, 01:35 AM~8317032
> *MAGICMARISCOS WENT MAS PUTOOOOOOOO ON US OR WHAT? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> DONT TRY TO CHANGE THE SUBJECT BRO :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: hit me baby 1 more time? :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

CF, hurry with that video or else off topic whores will violate this topic :0 :0 


j/p Off topic Whores


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 01:39 AM~8317039
> *CF, hurry with that video or else off topic whores will violate this topic  :0  :0
> j/p Off topic Whores
> *


im sittin here waitin on the video :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 03:39 AM~8317039
> *CF, hurry with that video or else off topic whores will violate this topic  :0  :0
> j/p Off topic Whores
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Jul 16 2007, 01:38 AM~8317038
> *:roflmao: hit me baby 1 more time?  :0
> *



shit i think it got hit one too many times. that is one beat up snapper


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

damn i didnt even know about this shit  

i was out in the junk yard lookin for mouldings :angry: 


looks like it was tight though,,,been wantin too see somethin like forever,,good to see everybody ridin together keepin the unity


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Jul 16 2007, 01:42 AM~8317049
> *im sittin here waitin on the video :cheesy:
> *


YOUTUBE IS GIVEN ME PROPBLEMS .IM WORKING ON IT.


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 01:57 AM~8317076
> *YOUTUBE IS GIVEN ME PROPBLEMS .IM WORKING ON IT.
> *


i know.. youtube be trippin for me all the time when i try to upload..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

FCE, HOW LATE DID YOU STAY OUT THER?


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

seems like everyone had a good time. We need something like that in Dallas.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 01:10 AM~8317100
> *FCE, HOW LATE DID YOU STAY OUT THER?
> *


I left at 3, handled some business, then came back for the 7 - 9PM shift. Western and Manchester was decent. Broadway had a few cars, but not like last week.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 02:15 AM~8317112
> *I left at 3, handled some business, then came back for the 7 - 9PM shift. Broadway and Manchester was decent. Broadway had a few cars, but not like last week.
> *


"SHIFT" LOL...

FCE BE RIDIN' FOR REAL. :yes:IT WAS LIKE 12 HRS OF STR8 LOWRIDING TODAY.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 12:51 AM~8316918
> *  WALLY DOGG WAS KILLIN' ME :roflmao:
> *


oh, is that homie funny.....you mean he got jokes?......hell, that FCE..foo......you couldnt sell him a joke..hell, you could'nt give him one...that dude is serious as a cold sore! :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

REAL STREET CAR CLUBS</span> ! FUCK DA CAR SHOW BULLSHIT ITS ALL ABOUT THE STREETS![/b]


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 16 2007, 08:37 AM~8317957
> *REAL STREET CAR CLUBS</span> ! FUCK DA CAR SHOW BULLSHIT ITS ALL ABOUT THE STREETS!*
> [/b]


 :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jul 16 2007, 07:14 AM~8317821
> *oh, is that homie funny.....you mean he got jokes?......hell, that FCE..foo......you couldnt sell him a joke..hell, you could'nt give him one...that dude is serious as a cold sore! :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

CF WHERE'S THE VIDEO *****??!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

>


[/quote]
damn i checkin out the scene and i see INDIVIDUALS lookin clean :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 16 2007, 08:42 AM~8318320
> *CF WHERE'S THE VIDEO *****??!!
> *


He must have overdosed on that Jamiacan Cream Soda he downed yesterday. :angry:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 11:54 AM~8318395
> *He must have overdosed on that Jamiacan Cream Soda he downed yesterday.  :angry:
> *


damn


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 16 2007, 08:37 AM~8317957
> *AMEN MY *****!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jul 15 2007, 08:15 PM~8314383
> *WAY TO PUT IT DOWN AND SHOW THE COPS WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT
> *


DAMN...AND ALL THIS TIME I THOUGHT IT WAS ABOUT SMOKING, DRINKING, EATING BAR B Q, AND FUCKING WITH HOOD RAT BITCHES :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i wish i could have been there, looked like fun


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

CF.........you was talking to the police ...too..long.........why was you pointing at me?..... :0 ..........and FCE..you was killing me with that.."all cops an't bad" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 16 2007, 09:58 AM~8318419
> *DAMN...AND ALL THIS TIME I THOUGHT IT WAS ABOUT SMOKING, DRINKING, EATING BAR B Q, AND FUCKING WITH HOOD RAT BITCHES :0
> *


uh....that's what ________ was doing!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jul 16 2007, 12:00 PM~8318428
> *CF.........you was talking to the police ...too..long.........why was you pointing at me?..... :0 ..........and FCE..you was killing me with that.."all cops an't bad" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


***** WAS TRYING TO GAIN BROWNY POINTS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jul 16 2007, 09:42 AM~8318320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOP SNITCHIN'


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jul 16 2007, 09:00 AM~8318428
> *CF.........you was talking to the police ...too..long.........why was you pointing at me?..... :0 ..........and FCE..you was killing me with that.."all cops an't bad"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: When they walked by, you should have said your peice. :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 16 2007, 09:02 AM~8318446
> ****** WAS TRYING TO GAIN BROWNY POINTS
> *


Eventually they would have signed off on my hydraulic ticket :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 10:04 AM~8318457
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: When they walked by, you should have said your peice.  :biggrin:
> *


 I KNOW THAT FOOL TUCKED HIS TOUNGE BEHIND THOSE TEETH LIKE REAL QUICK WITH HIS HANDS IN HIS POCKETS!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 09:05 AM~8318464
> *I KNOW THAT FOOL TUCKED HIS TOUNGE BEHIND THOSE TEETH LIKE REAL QUICK WITH HIS HANDS IN HIS POCKETS!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 12:05 PM~8318463
> *Eventually they would have signed off on my hydraulic ticket  :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'M DOWNLOADING THE VIDEO TO PHOTOBUCKET NOW...SINCE YOUTUBE IS TRIPPIN'. 15% DONE.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 02:52 PM~8313573
> *
> CLUBS IN ATTENDANCE (AS MUCH AS I CAN REMEMBER ANYWAYS):
> 
> ...


You forgot about CITY II CITY


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 12:08 PM~8318480
> *I'M DOWNLOADING THE VIDEO TO PHOTOBUCKET NOW...SINCE YOUTUBE IS TRIPPIN'. 15% DONE.
> *


CHEAP ASS COMPUTER :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 09:08 AM~8318480
> *I'M DOWNLOADING THE VIDEO TO PHOTOBUCKET NOW...SINCE YOUTUBE IS TRIPPIN'. 15% DONE.
> *


How long is the video? Perhaps you need to compress the file. Normally, youtube does not take long to upload, but it can take one or two hours to process after uploading. Again, depends on video size.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I LIKE THIS TC FROM SEASIDE WITH THE MUSIC COMING OUT FROM UNDER THE CAR.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 10:11 AM~8318498
> *How long is the video? Perhaps you need to compress the file. Normally, youtube does not take long to upload, but it can take one or two hours to process after uploading. Again, depends on video size.
> *


 I TRIED 3 TIMES. 

IT UPLOADED GOOD BUT THE PROCESS KEEPS FAILING WITH NO REASON BEHIND IT.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 16 2007, 11:10 AM~8318493
> *CHEAP ASS COMPUTER :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jul 16 2007, 12:01 PM~8318442
> *uh....that's what ________   was doing!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


NEXT TIME PUT THE NUMBER OF BLANKS THAT SPELLS THE UNKNOWN NAME, LIKE WE USED TO DO IN HANG MAN:
( _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ) :cheesy:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 09:13 AM~8318511
> *I TRIED 3 TIMES.
> 
> IT UPLOADED GOOD BUT THE PROCESS KEEPS FAILING WITH NO REASON BEHIND IT.
> *


What file format is it in? Youtube needs wmv. I think it supports a few others, but definetly not .mov

It's either that or you didn't compress the file, and so it takes a lot longer to upload. I think on windows movie maker, you get a few options on what size you want to compress the video too.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

By the popularity of this topic, it's evident people want street ridin' to come back big time.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 09:12 AM~8318503
> *I LIKE THIS TC FROM SEASIDE WITH THE MUSIC COMING OUT FROM UNDER THE CAR.
> 
> 
> ...


Speakers in the wheels well :thumbsup: That was hot


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 10:15 AM~8318523
> *What file format is it in? Youtube needs wmv. I think it supports a few others, but definetly not .mov
> 
> It's either that or you didn't compress the file, and so it takes a lot longer to upload. I think on windows movie maker, you get a few options on what size you want to compress the video too.
> *


 Thats solves the problem. It is .mov (quicktime) but i don't know how to convert it to wmv....

shit...G IS CALLIN RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 12:16 PM~8318526
> *By the popularity of this topic, it's evident people want street ridin' to come back big time.
> *


I NEVER KNEW IT LEFT :0 
OH MY BAD, YOU MEANT LOWRIDING NOT HARLEYS :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 09:18 AM~8318541
> *Thats solves the problem. It is .mov (quicktime) but i don't know how to convert it to wmv....
> 
> shit...G IS CALLIN RIGHT NOW :biggrin:
> *


You need to download a program to convert it. I downloaded a program called Alive Video Converter. It convert any file to any other file. 

If photobucket will let you upload it with a .mov, then post it there.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 12:18 PM~8318541
> *Thats solves the problem. It is .mov (quicktime) but i don't know how to convert it to wmv....
> 
> shit...G IS CALLIN RIGHT NOW :biggrin:
> *


TELL HIM DE FROM PHILLY SAID WHAT'S UP. I SENT HIM A KITE WITH SOME FLICS AND I'M STILL WAITING ON THAT EXPLOSIVE BOOK!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 12:18 PM~8318536
> *Speakers in the wheels well :thumbsup: That was hot
> *


 :0 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: 

That shit reminds me of the Ice Cream Trunk. People are doing the craziness in Houston and Dallas........... :angry:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 16 2007, 12:22 PM~8318568
> *:0  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:
> 
> That shit reminds me of the Ice Cream Trunk. People are doing the craziness in Houston and Dallas........... :angry:
> *


MY MAN PUT SPEAKERS INSIDE HIS GRILL. I AINT WITH ALL THAT THOUGH


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 16 2007, 09:22 AM~8318568
> *:0  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:
> 
> That shit reminds me of the Ice Cream Trunk. People are doing the craziness in Houston and Dallas........... :angry:
> *


Nah man, the homie was chillin outside his car with his windows up and his music loud. I couldn't figure out where the music was coming from until I walked up. I think if he put a TV in the wheel well, that would be wack.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 12:25 PM~8318597
> *Nah man, the homie was chillin outside his car with his windows up and his music loud. I couldn't figure out where the music was coming from until I walked up. I think if he put a TV in the wheel well, that would be wack.
> *


FUCK IT. POP A PORN IN AND LET OTHER PEOPLE IN TRAFFIC BANG OUT FROM WATCHING YOUR SHIT!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 16 2007, 09:27 AM~8318627
> *FUCK IT.  POP A PORN IN AND LET OTHER PEOPLE IN TRAFFIC BANG OUT FROM WATCHING YOUR SHIT!
> *


lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 16 2007, 12:24 PM~8318583
> *MY MAN PUT SPEAKERS INSIDE HIS GRILL.  I AINT WITH ALL THAT THOUGH
> *


Some are using those big azz horns that sound like a bug azz tweeter.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 12:25 PM~8318597
> *Nah man, the homie was chillin outside his car with his windows up and his music loud. I couldn't figure out where the music was coming from until I walked up. I think if he put a TV in the wheel well, that would be wack.
> *


Speakers are made to be inside the car unless it's an ice cream seller or a boat.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 16 2007, 10:22 AM~8318568
> *:0  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:
> 
> That shit reminds me of the Ice Cream Trunk. People are doing the craziness in Houston and Dallas........... :angry:
> *


DANG HOMIE ,YOU MUST OF NOT BEEN AROUND IN THE 70'S BUT THAT WAS SOMETHING THAT WAS DONE BACK IN THE DAY,THEY PUT A SPEAKER JUST BEHIND THE GRILL AND BE BLASTING THERE OLDIES :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 16 2007, 12:27 PM~8318627
> *FUCK IT.  POP A PORN IN AND LET OTHER PEOPLE IN TRAFFIC BANG OUT FROM WATCHING YOUR SHIT!
> *


That was done alot in Texas until people kids start seeing them then police started giving police tickets...... :0


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 16 2007, 12:31 PM~8318646
> *Some are using those big azz horns that sound like a bug azz tweeter.
> *


SPEAKING OF HORNS. MY LITTLE HOMIE TALKING BOUT PUTTING THEM BIG LOUD ASS TRUCK AIR HORNS IN HIS RIDER. THAT LITTLE *****'S AN ASS HOLE


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

were da bideos at? :dunno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Jul 16 2007, 10:21 AM~8318556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First thing G asked about was the Ride A Thon :roflmao: I asked him how he knew about that and he said he stays knowin' He sends his respects to y'all, he said he'll be home soon to to take street ridin' to a whole new level.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 16 2007, 09:34 AM~8318666
> *DANG HOMIE ,YOU MUST OF NOT BEEN AROUND IN THE 70'S BUT THAT WAS SOMETHING THAT WAS DONE BACK IN THE DAY,THEY PUT A SPEAKER JUST BEHIND THE GRILL AND BE BLASTING THERE OLDIES  :biggrin:
> *


Nice, but yeah, I was born in 77.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 16 2007, 12:34 PM~8318666
> *DANG HOMIE ,YOU MUST OF NOT BEEN AROUND IN THE 70'S BUT THAT WAS SOMETHING THAT WAS DONE BACK IN THE DAY,THEY PUT A SPEAKER JUST BEHIND THE GRILL AND BE BLASTING THERE OLDIES  :biggrin:
> *


It's cool play oldies. But when you hear nothing but tweeter and the ice cream man stepped up his music also. You don't know what's going on.

You go running for the ice cream truck, but turns out it's some crazy fool with no bass in the trunk all tweeter........... :angry:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 12:37 PM~8318691
> *
> First thing G asked about was the Ride A Thon :roflmao: I asked him how he knew about that and he said he stays knowin' He sends his respects to y'all, he said he'll be home soon to to take street ridin' to a whole new level.
> *


MAN YOU'LL BE SUPRISED HOW MUCH INFO CAN LEAK INSIDE A JAIL HOUSE


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

cool flikas


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 16 2007, 10:27 AM~8318627
> *FUCK IT.  POP A PORN IN AND LET OTHER PEOPLE IN TRAFFIC BANG OUT FROM WATCHING YOUR SHIT!
> *


COME ON HOMIE ,LOWRIDERS ALREADY HAVE A BAD RAP WITH THE PO-PO .WE DODNT NEED TO GIVE ANOTHER ONE IN THE BOOKS ,PLUS THATS DISRESPECT TO SOME OF THE PEEPS IN TARFFIC,NOT JUST THAT BUT PEAPLE THAT DONT CARE FOR THE LOWRIDERS WILL GIVE IT EVEN A WURST RAP TO JUST MY 2 CENT :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 16 2007, 12:35 PM~8318685
> *SPEAKING OF HORNS.  MY LITTLE HOMIE TALKING BOUT PUTTING THEM BIG LOUD ASS TRUCK AIR HORNS IN HIS RIDER.  THAT LITTLE *****'S AN ASS HOLE
> *


My homie put some on his Cutlass.......... :twak: 
Shit is loud. They are using those train horn or the fake train horns.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 16 2007, 12:40 PM~8318710
> *COME ON HOMIE ,LOWRIDERS ALREADY HAVE A BAD RAP WITH THE PO-PO .WE DODNT NEED TO GIVE ANOTHER ONE IN THE BOOKS ,PLUS THATS DISRESPECT TO SOME OF  THE PEEPS IN TARFFIC,NOT JUST THAT BUT PEAPLE THAT DONT CARE FOR THE LOWRIDERS WILL GIVE IT EVEN A WURST RAP TO JUST MY 2 CENT  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I FEEL YA. OH WELL, SO MUCH FOR THROWING UP GANG SIGNS OUT THE MOON ROOF :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 09:16 AM~8318526
> *By the popularity of this topic, it's evident people want street ridin' to come back big time.
> *


19 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: savageloc24, Fried Chicken Eater, EPISTOL"44", Crenshaw's Finest, servent of christ, Badass94Cad, One Of A Kind, 187PURE, DREEGZ, CHILLY WILLY, ricndaregal, chevy_boy, locs_650, Stickz


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 16 2007, 12:42 PM~8318721
> *My homie put some on his Cutlass.......... :twak:
> Shit is loud. They are using those train horn or the fake train horns.
> *


YEAH...YEAH ***** LIKE THAT! I WANTED TO SMACK THE SHIT OUT THESE TWO IDIOTS AT THE CAR SHOW. THEY WERE COMPETING WITH EACH OTHER :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z210/st...nt=dd685147.flv


FUCK MAN..THIS ONE WORKS FINALLY.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 12:43 PM~8318729
> *:cheesy:
> *


GET YOUR MIND RIGHT HOMIE. THE SHIT DON'T WORK :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 16 2007, 12:44 PM~8318731
> *YEAH...YEAH ***** LIKE THAT!  I WANTED TO SMACK THE SHIT OUT THESE TWO IDIOTS AT THE CAR SHOW.  THEY WERE COMPETING WITH EACH OTHER :uh:
> *


If you come to a show in Texas get your pimp hand strong becuz that's all you going to be hearing in the parking lot..........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 16 2007, 12:45 PM~8318738
> *GET YOUR MIND RIGHT HOMIE.  THE SHIT DON'T WORK :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 12:44 PM~8318735
> *http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z210/st...nt=dd685147.flv
> FUCK MAN..THIS ONE WORKS FINALLY.
> *


BOUT TIME MAWFUCKA. THE WHITE MAN IS ON DECK, I'M 'POSED TO BE WORKING NOT BULLSHITING.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 16 2007, 10:47 AM~8318759
> *BOUT TIME MAWFUCKA.  THE WHITE MAN IS ON DECK, I'M 'POSED TO BE WORKING NOT BULLSHITING.
> *


SLAVE BOY. :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 16 2007, 10:47 AM~8318759
> *BOUT TIME MAWFUCKA.  THE WHITE MAN IS ON DECK, I'M 'POSED TO BE WORKING NOT BULLSHITING.
> *


be lucky the white man upgraded ya shit to flash 8 cuz i gets no love here wit it, guess imma have to wait till i get home


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 10:42 AM~8318726
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: savageloc24, Fried Chicken Eater, EPISTOL"44", Crenshaw's Finest, servent of christ, Badass94Cad, One Of A Kind, 187PURE, DREEGZ, CHILLY WILLY, ricndaregal, chevy_boy, locs_650, Stickz
> *


 FUCKIN' BASEHEADS MAN. :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 09:44 AM~8318735
> *http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z210/st...nt=dd685147.flv
> FUCK MAN..THIS ONE WORKS FINALLY.
> *


Nice :biggrin: Deja Vue with that phone call :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 10:44 AM~8318735
> *http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z210/st...nt=dd685147.flv
> FUCK MAN..THIS ONE WORKS FINALLY.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 09:52 AM~8318782
> *FUCKIN' BASEHEADS MAN. :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 10:52 AM~8318782
> *FUCKIN' BASEHEADS MAN. :uh:
> *


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 12:44 PM~8318735
> *http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z210/st...nt=dd685147.flv
> FUCK MAN..THIS ONE WORKS FINALLY.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD SHIT RIGHT THERE PIMPIN


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 16 2007, 12:54 PM~8318800
> *
> *


I GUESS CAUSE WE WAS ALL GEEKING FOR THE MAWFUCKIN VIDEO LIKE IT'S CRACK


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 16 2007, 10:55 AM~8318805
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GOOD SHIT RIGHT THERE PIMPIN
> *


YOU NEED TO RELOCATE SERIOUSLY DEE.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 12:58 PM~8318830
> *YOU NEED TO RELOCATE SERIOUSLY DEE.
> *


GET A ***** A JOB AND I'LL PACK MY SHIT IN A HEART BEAT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie+Jul 16 2007, 03:39 AM~8316868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Page not found...  :dunno: :tears:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 10:38 AM~8318697
> *Nice, but yeah, I was born in 77.
> *


DANG HOMIE IN 77 I WAS 16 YEARS OLD.WITH MY LOWRIDER BIKE .TWO YEARS LATER BOUGHT MY FIRST CAR 63 IMPALA,FOR $600.00 BUCKS
:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 16 2007, 02:07 PM~8319398
> *DANG HOMIE IN 77 I WAS 16 YEARS OLD.WITH MY LOWRIDER BIKE .TWO YEARS LATER BOUGHT MY FIRST CAR 63 IMPALA,FOR $600.00 BUCKS
> :biggrin:
> *


***** WHAT YOU WANT A COOKIE :uh:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 16 2007, 12:09 PM~8319432
> ****** WHAT YOU WANT A COOKIE :uh:
> *


IM SORRY HOMIE ,DID I SAY SOMETHING TO AFFEND YOU ,IF I DID LET ME KNOW HOMIE ,DID I DISRESPECT YOU IN ANYWAY ,I DONT THINK SO :uh:
OH BY THE WAY MAKE SURE THOSES COOKIES ARE SUGER FREE :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 16 2007, 02:09 PM~8319432
> ****** WHAT YOU WANT A COOKIE :uh:
> *


Did someone say cookie............ :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 16 2007, 02:20 PM~8319502
> *IM SORRY HOMIE ,DID I SAY SOMETHING TO AFFEND YOU ,IF I DID LET ME KNOW HOMIE ,DID I DISRESPECT YOU IN ANYWAY ,I DONT THINK SO  :uh:
> OH BY THE WAY MAKE SURE THOSES COOKIES ARE SUGER FREE :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT IT :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 16 2007, 02:32 PM~8319601
> *Did someone say cookie............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YUM YUM :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 16 2007, 01:20 PM~8319502
> *IM SORRY HOMIE ,DID I SAY SOMETHING TO AFFEND YOU ,IF I DID LET ME KNOW HOMIE ,DID I DISRESPECT YOU IN ANYWAY ,I DONT THINK SO  :uh:
> OH BY THE WAY MAKE SURE THOSES COOKIES ARE SUGER FREE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

JUST A THOUGHT....

But I really still think they need to bring that cruise on down into ELA (WHITTIER BLVD.) that is where it all originated from, I'm sure ELA sheriffs along with a few others could make it happen, that would be a GREAT ONE!!!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ALL I CAN SAY IS BRING THAT SHIT TO PHILLY. COPS DON'T GIVE A FUCK OVER HERE


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

i cant believe i missed that shyt.. me being Mr. Waitalillongerbecausetheyproallyaintthereyet :tears: all i caught were a few riders at an autoshop and at a carwash :roflmao: 

MISSED BY A FUCKIN HOUR!!! sall good.. i love that shyt tho!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 10:05 AM~8318464
> *I KNOW THAT FOOL TUCKED HIS TOUNGE BEHIND THOSE TEETH LIKE REAL QUICK WITH HIS HANDS IN HIS POCKETS!!
> *


first of all you sound like one of tho's CSI foo's......i 'm only gonna leave the cheap old spice underarm smell at the crime spot...SECOND I BET WHEN THEM FOO'S TURNT THE CORNER IT WAS ON AND CRACKING :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 16 2007, 12:32 PM~8319601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 QUESTION.....DOES THE BLACK MAFIA EXIST?...ANSWER........?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 04:18 PM~8320508
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

*DID SCOTTY BRING HIS RIDE*

:uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 16 2007, 02:57 PM~8320783
> *DID SCOTTY BRING HIS RIDE
> 
> :uh:
> *


I was too busy working on your ghia!!!!!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 16 2007, 02:57 PM~8320783
> *DID SCOTTY BRING HIS RIDE
> 
> :uh:
> *


IS THE POPE A BLACK MAN :uh: ......he drives a ford expedition --leese job ...gotta turn it in soon and start taking the bus......that fowl mouth ho,,,,will never have a lol lo....he a reverse fig new-ton..[fruitie on the outside] :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jul 16 2007, 04:09 PM~8321233
> *IS THE POPE A BLACK MAN :uh: ......he drives a ford expedition --leese job ...gotta turn it in soon and start taking the bus......that fowl mouth ho,,,,will never have a lol lo....he a reverse fig new-ton..[fruitie on the outside] :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: 

OL'E FROOTY BOOTY ASS


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jul 16 2007, 04:09 PM~8321233
> *IS THE POPE A BLACK MAN :uh: ......he drives a ford expedition --leese job ...gotta turn it in soon and start taking the bus......that fowl mouth ho,,,,will never have a lol lo....he a reverse fig new-ton..[fruitie on the outside] :uh:
> *



NOW THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 16 2007, 04:38 PM~8321445
> *NOW THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z210/st...nt=dd685147.flv

*THIS VIDEO WORKS IF THE OTHER ONE DOES NOT. SORRY  *


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 10:44 AM~8318735
> *http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z210/st...nt=dd685147.flv
> FUCK MAN..THIS ONE WORKS FINALLY.
> *


 :0 :0 Dayammn that shit looks like it was poppin. Good job to all involved. I'm feeling that Individuals 62 with patterns. 

The only thing missing was a green caprice.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice video, looked like a great time!!


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2007, 10:09 PM~8313653
> *WHERE WAS ALL THE WEENIES THAT CLAIM THEIR "STREET RIDERS" IN L.A????? DIDN'T SEE NONE OF Y'ALL..THERE WAS FEMALES RIDIN' HARDER THAN YOU LOL!
> 
> Got to chill with the Layitlow homies...
> ...


it was nice meeting you too man...imma post my pics tonite. i got about 70 pics to post...


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 06:12 PM~8322134
> *http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z210/st...nt=dd685147.flv
> 
> THIS VIDEO WORKS IF THE OTHER ONE DOES NOT. SORRY
> *


THAT WAS ALL GOOD


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 16 2007, 07:04 PM~8322598
> *it was nice meeting you too man...imma post my pics tonite. i got about 70 pics to post...
> *


RIGHT ON, POST'EM HERE. :cheesy:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN CRENSHAWS FINEST!!!
HOW U BEEN HOMIE!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 16 2007, 06:04 PM~8322598
> *it was nice meeting you too man...imma post my pics tonite. i got about 70 pics to post...
> *


Jerry, quit bullshittin and post them pics already :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

What was Young Hogg rollin'?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jul 16 2007, 10:19 PM~8324536
> * WHATS CRACKIN CRENSHAWS FINEST!!!
> HOW U BEEN HOMIE!
> *


WHATS HATNIN' BIG MICK??...YOU SHOULDA BEEN OUT THERE WITH US. IT WAS BETTER THAN A SHOW.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 16 2007, 11:07 AM~8319398
> *DANG HOMIE IN 77 I WAS 16 YEARS OLD.WITH MY LOWRIDER BIKE .TWO YEARS LATER BOUGHT MY FIRST CAR 63 IMPALA,FOR $600.00 BUCKS
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

WHATS GOIN' ON FCE?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 16 2007, 09:28 PM~8324612
> *What was Young Hogg rollin'?
> *


He had that brownish gold thing with them LV wheels


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 09:31 PM~8324639
> *WHATS GOIN' ON FCE?
> *


Gonna head to the gym shortly. Yo Self?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 10:33 PM~8324647
> *Gonna head to the gym shortly. Yo Self?
> *


YOU AND YOUR GYM :uh: 

I'M GONNA WATCH BLVD NIGHTS AND THE LAST KING OF SCOTLAND.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 09:35 PM~8324660
> *YOU AND YOUR GYM :uh:
> 
> I'M GONNA WATCH BLVD NIGHTS AND THE LAST KING OF SCOTLAND.
> *


Lend me Blvd nights next time we meet up.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 10:36 PM~8324677
> *Lend me Blvd nights next time we meet up.
> *


I RENTED IT OR I WOULD


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 17 2007, 04:26 AM~8324604
> *Jerry, quit bullshittin and post them pics already  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



let me post them all to photobucket and then imma load them on here...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 16 2007, 10:45 PM~8324750
> *let me post them all to photobucket and then imma load them on here...
> *


WATCH THIS TOPIC LOAD UP WITH PEOPLE AGAIN!!!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 11:31 PM~8324640
> *He had that brownish gold thing with them LV wheels
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 16 2007, 09:45 PM~8324750
> *let me post them all to photobucket and then imma load them on here...
> *


Good stuff


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 09:40 PM~8324704
> *I RENTED IT OR I WOULD
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 10:52 PM~8324789
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 You wanna hear a story about Blvd Nights?...

Dave Montes who was the OG owner of the blue MC in the movie was upset that they (the movie people) had his all chrome dbl whammy/show set up removed to put in a POS set up to make it hop for the movie. He is still firm about having the FIRST dbl whammy set up in east los too.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 17 2007, 12:50 AM~8324775
> *WATCH THIS TOPIC LOAD UP WITH PEOPLE AGAIN!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

HEY CF HOW LONG YOU BEEN IN THE IMPERIALS? DO YOU KNOW LIL ROBERT W/
THE PEACH MONTE AND GILBERT W/ THE BROWN LAC?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 10:31 PM~8324640
> *He had that brownish gold thing with them LV wheels
> *


 was that an old regal or rivi? Fool had wrinkled rims.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 17 2007, 12:56 AM~8324809
> *You wanna hear a story about Blvd Nights?...
> 
> Dave Montes who was the OG owner of the blue MC in the movie was upset that they (the movie people) had his all chrome dbl whammy/show set up removed to put in a POS set up to make it hop for the movie. He is still firm about having the FIRST dbl whammy set up in east los too.
> *


They probably don't want to be responible if things went wrong with the car during the shoot.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Jul 16 2007, 10:58 PM~8324824
> *HEY CF HOW LONG YOU BEEN IN THE IMPERIALS? DO YOU KNOW LIL ROBERT W/
> THE PEACH MONTE AND GILBERT W/ THE BROWN LAC?
> *


 I'm a new member. Yes I know them. The Peach is with another member now and Lil Rob has a '63 now.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 17 2007, 01:00 AM~8324831
> *was that an old regal or rivi? Fool had wrinkled rims.
> *


Glue must be coming a loose.......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 11:01 PM~8324842
> *I'm a new member. Yes I know them. The Peach is with another member now and Lil Rob has a '63 now.
> *


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

sup 
fella!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

THE HOMIES IN HERE NOW.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

damn...photobucket site maintenance


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Keep the pics coming homies. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

IS THAT LIL ROBS SIXTRE? :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 10:56 PM~8324809
> *You wanna hear a story about Blvd Nights?...
> 
> Dave Montes who was the OG owner of the blue MC in the movie was upset that they (the movie people) had his all chrome dbl whammy/show set up removed to put in a POS set up to make it hop for the movie. He is still firm about having the FIRST dbl whammy set up in east los too.
> *


David from Forgiven MCC (servent for Christ) owned one of those cars after the movie.. Hit him up he has some history on it....


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 16 2007, 10:10 PM~8324898
> *damn...photobucket site maintenance
> *


Jerry, post it on imageshack.us then. I went to the gym, kicked it with some homies, then went searching for a grocery store thats open late, came home and expected to see some pics while I ate some food......and you tell me this :angry:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 09:56 PM~8324809
> *You wanna hear a story about Blvd Nights?...
> 
> Dave Montes who was the OG owner of the blue MC in the movie was upset that they (the movie people) had his all chrome dbl whammy/show set up removed to put in a POS set up to make it hop for the movie. He is still firm about having the FIRST dbl whammy set up in east los too.
> *


Thats OG for sure.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 17 2007, 04:26 AM~8325598
> *Jerry, post it on imageshack.us then. I went to the gym, kicked it with some homies, then went searching for a grocery store thats open late, came home and expected to see some pics while I ate some food......and you tell me this :angry:
> *


Photobucket was down for a good 20min........... :angry: :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 17 2007, 02:26 AM~8325598
> *Jerry, post it on imageshack.us then. I went to the gym, kicked it with some homies, then went searching for a grocery store thats open late, came home and expected to see some pics while I ate some food......and you tell me this :angry:
> *


WHAT DID YOU EAT?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 17 2007, 02:05 AM~8325632
> *WHAT DID YOU EAT?
> *


Just some sandwiches and a protein shake. I got some chicken and noodles from dinner earlier, but that ain't the best thing to eat at night.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 17 2007, 03:13 AM~8325635
> *Just some sandwiches and a protein shake. I got some chicken and noodles from dinner earlier, but that ain't the best thing to eat at night.
> *


I'M GETTEN' PUNCHY FCE. (SLEEPY)


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 17 2007, 02:14 AM~8325636
> *I'M GETTEN' PUNCHY FCE. (SLEEPY)
> *


You should be considering its almost 3:30 AM. :yes: 

Oh yeah, thanks for the ebonics translation :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 17 2007, 03:25 AM~8325658
> *You should be considering its almost 3:30 AM.  :yes:
> 
> Oh yeah, thanks for the ebonics translation  :cheesy:
> *


YOU OL'E L 7 WEENIE...(SQUARE)

PEACE. :biggrin:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 10:40 AM~8326507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU COULD'VE LEFT THEM BITCH MADE MUTHAFUCKAS OUT THE FLICS :uh:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

am i tripping or are there 2 four doors cutlasses done up the same?


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 10:55 AM~8326601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE YOU MANANGED TO SNEEK IN ANOTHER FLIC WITH THEM BITCH ASS COPS :uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

THIS TOPIC STILL CRACKING?????........ :0


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 17 2007, 11:04 AM~8326653
> *THIS TOPIC STILL CRACKING?????........ :0
> *


WISH I WAS THERE. NO FAIR, YALL GOT ALL THE LOW LOWS OUT WEST :tears:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 17 2007, 09:09 AM~8326702
> *WISH I WAS THERE.  NO FAIR, YALL GOT ALL THE LOW LOWS OUT WEST :tears:
> *


HEY HOMIE, GUNS DON'T KILL PEOPLE...THE BULLETS DO!!!...JUST MAKE IT HAPPEN ...OUT THERE, AND THE LO LO'S WILL COME :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 17 2007, 11:19 AM~8326756
> *HEY HOMIE, GUNS DON'T KILL PEOPLE...THE BULLETS DO!!!...JUST MAKE IT HAPPEN ...OUT THERE, AND THE LO LO'S WILL COME :cheesy:
> *


I'M DOING MY BEST WALLY. I'VE BEEN BUILDING THEM. I TAUGHT MY MECHANIC AND NOW HE'S BUILDING THEM. JUST DON'T SEEM LIKE IT'S ENOUGH; CARS AND AESTHETICS. :happysad:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 17 2007, 02:44 PM~8326529
> *YOU COULD'VE LEFT THEM BITCH MADE MUTHAFUCKAS OUT THE FLICS :uh:
> *


they made it happen...blockin off the intersections for everybody...


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 12:51 PM~8327409
> *they made it happen...blockin off the intersections for everybody...
> *


TIPICAL :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 17 2007, 10:52 AM~8327901
> *TIPICAL :uh:
> *


WTF??? They did allow for the cruise to happen.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 12:51 PM~8327409
> *they made it happen...blockin off the intersections for everybody...
> *


GOT IT. I MISINTERPRETED IT. YOUR SAYING THEY ALLOWED THE CRUISE TO HAPPEN. MY BAD. I WAS SAYING FUCK EM ON A REGULAR NOTE. :biggrin:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 11:25 AM~8328190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 17 2007, 01:53 PM~8327915
> *WTF??? They did allow for the cruise to happen.
> *


YEAH I KNOW. I JUST GOT A PROBLEM WITH LAW ENFORCEMENT


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 11:25 AM~8328190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does he still lowride??


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 02:25 PM~8328190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT...HARLEYS ARE COOL, BUT WISH THE HOMIE WOULD'VE CRUISED IN A LOW FOR THE CAUSE


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Jul 17 2007, 02:31 PM~8328235
> *does he still lowride??
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

i hope everybody like the pics...it was a hot ass day that day...i still have more to post up...


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 01:21 PM~8328149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, this car is HARD........

Nice pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 01:57 PM~8328977
> *i hope everybody like the pics...it was a hot ass day that day...i still have more to post up...
> *


dam an all day process to post all the pics  much propz


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 17 2007, 08:02 PM~8329018
> *Damn, this car is HARD........
> 
> Nice pics, thanks for sharing
> *



yeah it is...thats my homies ride...


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jul 17 2007, 08:04 PM~8329030
> *dam an all day process to post all the pics  much propz
> *



yeah man...im doin it in between my work...im doin some data entry sht but in between ill add the pics...takes a lot of time


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 03:20 PM~8328692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a bad azz pic........Right click save......... :biggrin: 

What's up Mini Me?????????


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

SO MANY CARS THAT DAY.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

i know man...we were on western and florence when my homie got a call that people were still coming out of the home depot parking lot


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 04:09 PM~8329078
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Anybody get anymore pics of that tan 90'd turning in on the left there?*


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

sorry man...no more pics of it...


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 03:27 PM~8329272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is cold too


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 16 2007, 09:18 AM~8318536
> *Speakers in the wheels well :thumbsup: That was hot
> *


thats the homie from seaside... JUST AN FYI...he painted this whole car in his front yard with RATTLE CANS>.and took it to get cleared.. it was supposed to be just a temporary thing..but everyone ended up liking it so he left it...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Jul 17 2007, 03:28 PM~8329279
> *thats the homie from seaside... JUST AN FYI...he painted this whole car in his front yard with RATTLE CANS>.and took it to get cleared.. it was supposed to be just a temporary thing..but everyone ended up liking it so he left it...
> *


 :0 :0 

How's it look close up?


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

the blue was done with rattle cans?  :0 any close up pics


> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 01:01 PM~8328520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

last pic...


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 12:21 PM~8328149
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 niiiiiiiiiccce.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 17 2007, 02:35 PM~8329341
> *the blue was done with rattle cans?   :0 any close up pics
> *


 I SAW THAT CAR UP REAL CLOSE, IT'S REAL CLEAN.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 02:27 PM~8329272
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this duece is clean. :biggrin: 

Hey what was the weather like the day of the cruise? Looks like it was perfect. Its 114 here. :angry:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

it was hot as fuk not no 114...maybe like 85-90 on sunday


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

well i hope you guys liked the pics...it was a good day overall, a great day to be out lowriding


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 01:54 PM~8329523
> *well i hope you guys liked the pics...it was a good day overall, a great day to be out lowriding
> *


Thanks for taking the time and posting the pics Jerry. I know its a pain in the ass, but you did it anyway. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

EVEN THE HOMIE SUNNY D CAME THRU THAT DAY :biggrin:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

yeah man...it was...i was doin it in the middle of my jale...but whatever...i havent taken that many pics in a long time...much less post any up...i think imma start doin photography again...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Jul 17 2007, 01:28 PM~8329279
> *thats the homie from seaside... JUST AN FYI...he painted this whole car in his front yard with RATTLE CANS>.and took it to get cleared.. it was supposed to be just a temporary thing..but everyone ended up liking it so he left it...
> *


Well in that case, that one talented MOFO cause from what I recall, that car seemed clean when I was parked next to it. :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 02:20 PM~8329749
> *yeah man...it was...i was doin it in the middle of my jale...but whatever...i havent taken that many pics in a long time...much less post any up...i think imma start doin photography again...
> *


I think you should


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

damn i need me one of these for lunch...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 17 2007, 02:19 PM~8329744
> *EVEN THE HOMIE SUNNY D CAME THRU THAT DAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Jul 17 2007, 02:43 PM~8329927
> *wtf  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: You should put that in your avitar :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

nice pics! thanks for posting those


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

FIRME PIX LARYDER!!!


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

qvole mi raza...thanks for the love on the flikas


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 03:25 PM~8329782
> *damn i need me one of these for lunch...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



DAMN I KNOW THIS PLACE HERE IN WILMINGTON WHERE THE COCTAIL'S ARE FUKIN GREAT AND THE LADY'S ARE THICK....DEPENDS ON WHAT NIGHT'S U GO...SOMETIMES U MIGHT GET AN OLDER LADY...BUT FUCJ IT FOOD IS GOOD AND JUCBOX IS FULL OF FIRME SONGS


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

oh yeah? where at?




> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 18 2007, 01:32 AM~8331913
> *DAMN I KNOW THIS PLACE HERE IN WILMINGTON WHERE THE COCTAIL'S ARE FUKIN GREAT AND THE LADY'S ARE THICK....DEPENDS ON WHAT NIGHT'S U GO...SOMETIMES U MIGHT GET AN OLDER LADY...BUT FUCJ IT FOOD IS GOOD AND JUCBOX IS FULL OF FIRME SONGS
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 07:41 PM~8332016
> *oh yeah? where at?
> *


ON PCH IT'S CALLED AGUA VERDE....SHIT LET ME FOOL I'LL ROLL


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 18 2007, 01:47 AM~8332066
> *ON PCH IT'S CALLED AGUA VERDE....SHIT LET ME FOOL I'LL ROLL
> *



i went to one in wilmas but i didnt like it...it was kinda lame...im down to check this one out...i usually go to this one spot in hp called milans ranchito...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 07:53 PM~8332113
> *i went to one in wilmas but i didnt like it...it was kinda lame...im down to check this one out...i usually go to this one spot in hp called milans ranchito...
> *


WHICH ONE IN CHEESEMAS????

AND NEVER HEARD OF MILANS RANCHITO


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 18 2007, 01:59 AM~8332160
> *WHICH ONE IN CHEESEMAS????
> 
> AND NEVER HEARD OF MILANS RANCHITO
> *




i forgot the name of the spot...but the homie and his wife took me one day...they said it was pretty coo but that day, the service and the food sucked so chale, i aint goin to that place no more...but milans is off the hook...we used to kik it there till they closed with the musicos at the table singing corridos and sht...but those were the good old days


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LET ME KNOW HOMIE TRY THIS SPOT OUT I'M SURE YOU'LL LIKE IT


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 05:25 PM~8329782
> *damn i need me one of these for lunch...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


MAN THAT SHIT LOOKS TRIFE!!!! :barf:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 18 2007, 02:14 PM~8335490
> *MAN THAT SHIT LOOKS TRIFE!!!! :barf:
> *



das cause you dont know what you missin


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 18 2007, 12:12 PM~8336369
> *das cause you dont know what you missin
> *


TRUE. SOMETIMES SHIT THAT LOOKS DISGUSTING CAN TASTE REAL GOOD...LIKE PUSSY :ugh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

THAT SHIT IS NASTY.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 18 2007, 08:14 AM~8335490
> *MAN THAT SHIT LOOKS TRIFE!!!! :barf:
> *


thats the shit
damn im going to go get me some tonight


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 18 2007, 12:50 PM~8336660
> *THAT SHIT IS NASTY.
> *


THE DRINK OR SOME PUSSY NUGGA??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 18 2007, 11:18 AM~8336874
> *THE DRINK OR SOME PUSSY NUGGA??
> *


THAT DRINK WITH THE SEAFOOD IN IT.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 18 2007, 01:29 PM~8336936
> *THAT DRINK WITH THE SEAFOOD IN IT.
> *


NO WONDER THAT SHIT LOOKED TRIFE!! SHIT *****, GIVE ME THE PUSSY; THAT'S THE SEAFOOD DRANK I'LL EAT ON A REGULAR


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 18 2007, 11:15 AM~8336395
> *TRUE.  SOMETIMES SHIT THAT LOOKS DISGUSTING CAN TASTE REAL GOOD...LIKE PUSSY :ugh:
> *


Whatchu talkin about willis.....I love the way it looks, smells, feels, and tastes


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 18 2007, 01:39 PM~8336999
> *Whatchu talkin about willis.....I love the way it looks, smells, feels, and tastes
> *


THE 5 FINGERS OF DEATH DON'T COUNT POINDEXTER :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 18 2007, 10:29 AM~8336936
> *THAT DRINK WITH THE SEAFOOD IN IT.
> *


If thats the drink with the seafood in it that the mexican homies love, I'll pass too. That shit look mangled. No offence Jerry.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2007, 09:25 PM~8329782
> *damn i need me one of these for lunch...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



man one of those with a cold ass beer...you in the game


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 18 2007, 02:50 PM~8337552
> *man one of those with a cold ass beer...you in the game
> *


your stomach gonna curdle up homes


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 18 2007, 12:55 PM~8337593
> *your stomach gonna curdle up homes
> *


if it's real mess-i-can..it got oct-toe-pussy in it! :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 18 2007, 03:02 PM~8337641
> *if it's real mess-i-can..it got oct-toe-pussy in it! :cheesy:
> *


MM-MM-GOOD! :cheesy:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

187....WHO'S hating???? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jul 18 2007, 01:22 PM~8337817
> *:0
> *


im doing a 82 cadeee brom...see you in the winners circle :biggrin:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 18 2007, 06:55 PM~8337593
> *your stomach gonna curdle up homes
> *



sorry loco...you just missin out...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jul 18 2007, 12:45 PM~8337044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 is this for Scotty?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 18 2007, 03:20 PM~8337800
> *187....WHO'S hating???? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

any one got more pics?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 19 2007, 05:36 PM~8348376
> *any one got more pics?
> *


 I wish they did, nobody from Layitlow was out there except 3 or 4 of us. Over 300 riders and only us off of layitlow..whats that tell you?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

To hell with car shows.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 19 2007, 11:39 PM~8350601
> *To hell with car shows.
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 19 2007, 11:39 PM~8350601
> *To hell with car shows.
> *


x2 :biggrin: I'm all about street credit......... :biggrin:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 19 2007, 11:38 PM~8348397
> *I wish they did, nobody from Layitlow was out there except 3 or 4 of us. Over 300 riders and only us off of layitlow..whats that tell you?
> *



they missed out on a good event


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Anyone get a pic of that c rag monte carlo?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 20 2007, 12:29 PM~8354401
> *Anyone get a pic of that c rag monte carlo?
> *



Was it a monte? That paint idea didn't work to well. :thumbsdown:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 19 2007, 09:39 PM~8350601
> *To hell with car shows.
> *


we're lucky enough to say that cuz we got so many things happening through out the year were we can go with out having shows and just street cruising and picnics


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jul 20 2007, 01:37 PM~8354863
> *we're lucky enough to say that cuz we got so many things happening through out the year were we can go with out having shows and just street cruising and picnics
> *


I agree. I don't mind rolling to the odd show, but some people only go to shows. They clock in at 7AM and punch out at 5PM. Its like a damn job.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 20 2007, 02:39 PM~8354880
> *I agree. I don't mind rolling to the odd show, but some people only go to shows. They clock in at 7AM and punch out at 5PM. Its like a damn job.
> *


I'm kinda burnt out on car shows for the same reason. It has to be certain show to gain my interests. Then what I hate is after these shows everyone goes home. It seems the only ones that don't are the guys from the westside. 

Sometimes I'd rather be on the shaw by myself than a car show where I know everyone. More females on the Shaw anyway.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 20 2007, 02:05 PM~8355083
> *I'm kinda burnt out on car shows for the same reason. It has to be certain show to gain my interests. Then what I hate is after these shows everyone goes home. It seems the only ones that don't are the guys from the westside.
> 
> Sometimes I'd rather be on the shaw by myself than a car show where I know everyone. More females on the Shaw anyway.
> *


Like I said on the phone, at Super Show, I put my car in the show in the morning, then go back to the hotel, sleep, go out with some friends and family, and then around 3PM, I roll back to the show, all energized up. Walk around. Kick it for two hours and then go cruisning. Most of the other folks have been on the show grounds since the time I left in the morning. They're all worn out and about to collapse. Where is the fun in that? 

You don't need 8 hours at a show. Two hours is optimal for me.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 20 2007, 03:10 PM~8355115
> *Like I said on the phone, at Super Show, I put my car in the show in the morning, then go back to the hotel, sleep, go out with some friends and family, and then around 3PM, I roll back to the show, all energized up. Walk around. Kick it for two hours and then go cruisning. Most of the other folks have been on the show grounds since the time I left in the morning. They're all worn out and about to collapse. Where is the fun in that?
> 
> You don't need 8 hours at a show. Two hours is optimal for me.
> *


WE MADE IT OUT TO VEGAS LAST YEAR BUT WE DIDNT MAKE IT INTO THE SUPER SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 20 2007, 03:10 PM~8355115
> *Like I said on the phone, at Super Show, I put my car in the show in the morning, then go back to the hotel, sleep, go out with some friends and family, and then around 3PM, I roll back to the show, all energized up. Walk around. Kick it for two hours and then go cruisning. Most of the other folks have been on the show grounds since the time I left in the morning. They're all worn out and about to collapse. Where is the fun in that?
> 
> You don't need 8 hours at a show. Two hours is optimal for me.
> *


 Exactly. Coming out all sunburnt, and exhausted, starving and needing a shower. F*** that!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal+Jul 20 2007, 02:11 PM~8355122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL @ needing showers :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I saw some stuff on channel 13 that mentioned the NLRA and how some icon in the community got killed last sunday somewhere in LA......same day as the unity cruise. I didn't get the full story. CF, you hear about this?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 21 2007, 04:17 AM~8358180
> *I saw some stuff on channel 13 that mentioned the NLRA and how some icon in the community got killed last sunday somewhere in LA......same day as the unity cruise. I didn't get the full story. CF, you hear about this?
> *


No. What exactly did they say?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2007, 01:34 PM~8359801
> *No. What exactly did they say?
> *


That's pretty much what I heard, thats why I was asking you b/c your're the eyes and ears of the streets of LA


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2007, 02:34 PM~8359801
> *No. What exactly did they say?
> *


wutz up ya'll. Actualy it was a yungsta 15yr old got shot and killed. They was saying his family had just participated in the unity ride thru L.A. NLRA and Project Cry No More held a candlelight vigil for them last night.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jul 21 2007, 06:03 PM~8360772
> *wutz up ya'll. Actualy it was a yungsta 15yr old got shot and killed. They was saying his family had just participated in the unity ride thru L.A. NLRA and Project Cry No More held a candlelight vigil for them last  night.
> *


Alright, thanks for clearing that up. I missed the part where they were talking about who got killed, just saw the reflections from the community and talks of peace instead of retaliation. 

How you been?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Jul 21 2007, 06:21 PM~8360610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll look into this..whats hatnin Dirt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

These were all I could find...scroll down, 

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/homicidere...7/07/index.html


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

when is this going to happen again?


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2007, 08:51 PM~8361259
> *I'll look into this..whats hatnin Dirt
> *



just chillin got thru watchin this boring ass fight..Hopkins/Winky. I'm bend a few corners 2morrow. Cee u in the streets


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jul 21 2007, 10:34 PM~8361640
> *just chillin got thru watchin this boring ass fight..Hopkins/Winky. I'm bend a few corners 2morrow. Cee u in the streets
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jul 21 2007, 07:03 PM~8360772
> *wutz up ya'll. Actualy it was a yungsta 15yr old got shot and killed. They was saying his family had just participated in the unity ride thru L.A. NLRA and Project Cry No More held a candlelight vigil for them last  night.
> *



This might be the kid...

Michael Lynn Presley, 19

Presley_michael1Michael Lynn Presley, 19, a black young man, was shot while standing talking to a woman and her mother in front of an apartment building in the 4500 block of West Martin Luther King Boulevard in South Los Angeles at about 9 p.m. July 15. The suspects, two black men, and light-skinned black man or Latino man, all in their twenties, drove up in a black sedan. Two of them got out, shot Presley, then the group fled. Presley's family members tried to take him to a hospital, but made it only a short distance. Paramedics took him the rest of the way to Cedars-Sinai, where he died. His time of death was listed as 10:58 p.m.

Presley was a full-time Cal State Northridge college student, said LAPD Det. Rick Gordon. He had no ties to the criminal street life in which his attackers appeared to be immersed. A $50,000 reward has been approved for information on this case. Call LAPD detectives at (213) 485-2417.


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2007, 09:01 PM~8361306
> *These were all I could find...scroll down,
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/homicidere...7/07/index.html
> *


whats up big dogg


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

gonna be in the city 2morrow anything crackin???


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jul 21 2007, 11:05 PM~8361822
> *whats up big dogg
> *


Whats hatnin' Jess..like the avatar.

Them foo's will be out there somewhere I'm sure. I'm just focusing on my car.


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2007, 11:09 PM~8361853
> *Whats hatnin' Jess..like the avatar.
> 
> Them foo's will be out there somewhere I'm sure. I'm just focusing on my car.
> *


thanks hommie i'l be at my grandmothers 2morrow in leimert park might hit the streets...see what the L.A. goodtimers doing


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

CF whats up with the spider in your avatar homie? You turn crime fighter on us. :biggrin: 
Anyways, hows the four coming?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Jul 22 2007, 01:39 PM~8364880
> *CF whats up with the spider in your avatar homie?  You turn crime fighter on us. :biggrin:
> Anyways, hows the four coming?
> *


CF FIGHTS CRIME...........WHEN HE'S NOT COMMITTING IT :yessad:


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 20 2007, 03:05 PM~8355083
> *I'm kinda burnt out on car shows for the same reason. It has to be certain show to gain my interests. Then what I hate is after these shows everyone goes home. It seems the only ones that don't are the guys from the westside.
> 
> Sometimes I'd rather be on the shaw by myself than a car show where I know everyone. More females on the Shaw anyway.
> *


its to bad you feel that way crenshaws finest,but to say that you would attend only certain car show with your ride makes it sound like your too good now to attend some car shows ,i geuss when you hang around with the big dawgs every one is a looser right ,because you sure making it sound that way .or it has to be one of those lrm car show to try to get your car in the magazine as much as possible,so when i pass out flyers for our show when it comes time i will make sure i dont put any in the big dawgs car clubs, :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Jul 22 2007, 02:39 PM~8364880
> *CF whats up with the spider in your avatar homie?  You turn crime fighter on us. :biggrin:
> Anyways, hows the four coming?
> *


 It's just the logo from my favorite band "Cold"...I just found out they disbanded  Cold's lead singer/writer had some of the most meaningful and relative lyrics I've ever heard in my life. Their albums are theraputic. I have that spider tatted on me. 










As far as the '64...Just have to paint it and buy a few more little things and put it back together..mostly labor at this point.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jul 22 2007, 03:19 PM~8365389
> *its to bad you feel that way crenshaws finest,but to say that you would attend only certain car show with your ride makes it sound like your too good now to attend some car shows ,i geuss when you hang around with the big dawgs every one is a looser right ,because you sure making it sound that way .or it has to be one of those lrm car show to try to get your car in the magazine as much as possible,so when i pass out flyers for our show when it comes time i will make sure i dont put any in the big dawgs car clubs, :angry:
> *


Damn homie, you should get a job with FOX news considering the way you twisted the shit out of his message. It amazes me how people interpret things in such odd ways. No one is saying they are too good.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: update your build thread. :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jul 22 2007, 04:19 PM~8365389
> *its to bad you feel that way crenshaws finest,but to say that you would attend only certain car show with your ride makes it sound like your too good now to attend some car shows ,i geuss when you hang around with the big dawgs every one is a looser right ,because you sure making it sound that way .or it has to be one of those lrm car show to try to get your car in the magazine as much as possible,so when i pass out flyers for our show when it comes time i will make sure i dont put any in the big dawgs car clubs, :angry:
> *


Damn homie, I think you misinterpeted something.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jul 22 2007, 04:19 PM~8365389
> *its to bad you feel that way crenshaws finest,but to say that you would attend only certain car show with your ride makes it sound like your too good now to attend some car shows ,i geuss when you hang around with the big dawgs every one is a looser right ,because you sure making it sound that way .or it has to be one of those lrm car show to try to get your car in the magazine as much as possible,so when i pass out flyers for our show when it comes time i will make sure i dont put any in the big dawgs car clubs, :angry:
> *


I notice you like to scrutinize don't you? Thats okay..leads for good debate.

I'd like to know when the last time my club even went to a LRM show myself????

If we're "big dawgs" in the game it's because of public opinion. Certainly not ours. We hold traditional Lowriding standards high is all..along with community service. We don't let our ego show-off. 

We come to many small events, picnics, and club-shows. The Gypsy Rose has been going to most of them for over 35 years, while some legend cars are truly selective. I represent Crenshaw blvd to the fullest personally and always will..I'd rather stay THERE then most of the shows that occur on Sundays. But thats me, not my club.

Take the ride-a-thon for example. While My club was representing at the Casuals CC show, I was on the westside doing my thing. If my car was ready, I'd still be at the ride-a-thon representing Imperials on the Blvd. Were you there?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Jul 22 2007, 04:25 PM~8365419
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: update your build thread. :biggrin:
> *


I don't have one anymore..you see the finished product by new years.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Why is the NLRA neglecting this topic and website?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2007, 03:43 PM~8365522
> *Why is the NLRA neglecting this topic and website?
> *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2007, 04:43 PM~8365522
> *Why is the NLRA neglecting this topic and website?
> *


I sent them an email to get more info how to get involved with them... I never heard back from them!!! :angry: I guess christian clubs are not allowed....

I have talked to a few well known clubs that wanted to do some positive events to let people see the positive side of lowriding, they talked about the NLRA, so that is why I sent an email to them to get more info....


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2007, 04:37 PM~8365488
> *I don't have one anymore..you see the finished product by new years.
> *


right on homie. Mine might be done by new years................ 2009 :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Fried Chicken Eater, 4_ever_green, Crenshaw's Finest, *GMCTROCA*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 22 2007, 04:47 PM~8365548
> *I sent them an email to get more info how to get involved with them...  I never heard back from them!!! :angry:    I guess christian clubs are not allowed....
> 
> I have talked to a few well known clubs that wanted to do some positive events to let people see the positive side of lowriding, they talked about the NLRA, so that is why I sent an email to them to get more info....
> *


I got invited to their meeting In Watts a few months ago but did not go. But you'd think they would participate here on Layitlow. I'm gonna get at DoLow when I see him about it.


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2007, 04:35 PM~8365474
> *I notice you like to scrutinize don't you? Thats okay..leads for good debate.
> 
> I'd like to know when the last time my club even went to a LRM show myself????
> ...


I notice you like to scrutinize don't you,that maybe so.maybe i saw it deffrent ,but wether you maent it that way or not ,its getting to the point where lots of car clubs only think of the big show only not the little back yard car shows like back in the days ,but like everything and everyone things change ,but if imisantreped your words im man enough to apolegise to you ,as far as the 15th 
i was at the casuals car show and yes i saw one imperials car there .


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 22 2007, 04:52 PM~8365585
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Fried Chicken Eater, 4_ever_green, Crenshaw's Finest, GMCTROCA
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2007, 03:53 PM~8365592
> *I got invited to their meeting In Watts a few months ago but did not go. But you'd think they would participate here on Layitlow. I'm gonna get at DoLow when I see him about it.
> *


Perhaps they know of all the BS and weenies on this site and choose to operate without such discouragement. Although I do think there are a lot of positive folks on this site and its a great way to network.


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 22 2007, 04:52 PM~8365585
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Fried Chicken Eater, 4_ever_green, Crenshaw's Finest, GMCTROCA
> 
> ...


so you know how to make my avtar name biger good for you
:twak:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2007, 04:53 PM~8365592
> *I got invited to their meeting In Watts a few months ago but did not go. But you'd think they would participate here on Layitlow. I'm gonna get at DoLow when I see him about it.
> *



We need to just keep doing positive in our own ways in our own areas, I guess we can't be depending on groups like the NLRA, through our benifit shows, peaceful cruisenight, cruise-a-thons we can show other that Lowriders have heart and want to take care of others....

Just keep doing what your doing, keep it positive and peaceful....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jul 22 2007, 04:54 PM~8365601
> *I notice you like to scrutinize don't you,that maybe so.maybe i saw it deffrent ,but wether you maent it that way or not ,its getting to the point where lots of car clubs only think of the big show only not the little back yard car shows like back in the days ,but like everything and everyone things change ,but if imisantreped your words im man enough to apolegise to you ,as far as the 15th
> i was at the casuals car show and yes i saw one imperials car there .
> *


Imperials will alway back and represent the club-shows. Big names or not. They back us at our show as well.

You are right though about what you said. It seems that trophys, publicity and awards are driving many Lowriders. When me and FCE went to the ride-a-thon...we had NONE of that on our mind because we were having so much fun. Maybe if stuff like that would occur more, we'd see a turn around in the onda.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jul 22 2007, 03:54 PM~8365601
> *I notice you like to scrutinize don't you,that maybe so.maybe i saw it deffrent ,but wether you maent it that way or not ,its getting to the point where lots of car clubs only think of the big show only not the little back yard car shows like back in the days ,but like everything and everyone things change ,but if imisantreped your words im man enough to apolegise to you ,as far as the 15th
> i was at the casuals car show and yes i saw one imperials car there .
> *


I get burnt out from all shows if I have to stay there all day. So I attend for 2-3 hrs when I go; big show or small show. :yes:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jul 22 2007, 03:59 PM~8365639
> *so you know how to make my avtar name biger good for you
> :twak:
> *


ONE PRESS OF THE BUTTON AND I WILL MAKE YOU TURN INSIDE OUT. I AM THE INTERNETS. :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 22 2007, 05:01 PM~8365658
> *I get burnt out from all shows if I had to stay there all day. So I attend for 2-3 hrs when I go; big show or small show.  :yes:
> *


 I've been noticing that about my body too, I feel like a zombie leaving shows after being there all day.


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 22 2007, 05:02 PM~8365668
> *ONE PRESS OF THE BUTTON AND I CAN MAKE MY CAR GO UP AND DOWN AND  INSIDE OUT. I AM THE CAR OWNER.  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2007, 04:04 PM~8365684
> *I've been noticing that about my body too, I feel like a zombie leaving shows after being there all day.
> *


LOL. I should start a vendor booth at the shows and rent small beds with shades. :cheesy:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jul 22 2007, 04:05 PM~8365692
> *:uh:
> *


I'm still trying to perfect the inside out one. :yessad:


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 22 2007, 05:07 PM~8365704
> *I'm still trying to perfect the inside out one. :yessad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2007, 04:00 PM~8365649
> *Imperials will alway back and represent the club-shows. Big names or not. They back us at our show as well.
> 
> You are right though about what you said. It seems that trophys, publicity and awards are driving many Lowriders. When me and FCE went to the ride-a-thon...we had NONE of that on our mind because we were having so much fun. Maybe if stuff like that would occur more, we'd see a turn around in the onda.
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 22 2007, 05:06 PM~8365696
> *LOL. I should start a vendor booth at the shows and rent small beds with shades.  :cheesy:
> *


 Yeah, I have some adjusting to do from now on.

"Lowrider Triathlon" lol


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2007, 04:08 PM~8365718
> *Yeah, I have some adjusting to do from now on.
> 
> "Lowrider Triathlon"  lol
> *


 :nosad: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jul 22 2007, 06:19 PM~8365389
> *its to bad you feel that way crenshaws finest,but to say that you would attend only certain car show with your ride makes it sound like your too good now to attend some car shows ,i geuss when you hang around with the big dawgs every one is a looser right ,because you sure making it sound that way .or it has to be one of those lrm car show to try to get your car in the magazine as much as possible,so when i pass out flyers for our show when it comes time i will make sure i dont put any in the big dawgs car clubs, :angry:
> *


***** SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 22 2007, 07:01 PM~8365658
> *I get burnt out from all shows if I have to stay there all day. So I attend for 2-3 hrs when I go; big show or small show.  :yes:
> *


SEE THE THING IS, YOU GOTTA BRING SOME SMOKE AND SOME DRANK. ME AND MY HOMEBOYS BE HAVIN A GOOD OL TIME AT THE SHOWS SMOKING, DRINKING, EATING BAR B Q, AND TALKIN SHIT!!


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 23 2007, 10:08 AM~8370571
> ****** SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!
> *


if you would pull you head out of your ass and scroll back some and read every thing you would see i apologiged to cranshaws finest .ya jack ass .now who's tha ***** :angry:


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 23 2007, 10:08 AM~8370571
> *IM A ***** AND I WILL SHUT THE FUCK UP SORRY!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jul 23 2007, 12:23 PM~8370660
> *if you would pull you head out of your ass and scroll back some and read every thing you would see i apologiged to cranshaws finest .ya jack ass .now who's tha ***** :angry:
> *


LEARN HOW TO SPELL *****. NOW WHO'S THE JACK ASS??!! ANYWAY, CF IS THE HOMIE... KICK ROCKS!


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

YOU UNDERSTOOD WHAT I WROTE SO I GEUSS WE BE BOTH ******


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 23 2007, 10:33 AM~8370739
> *I KNOW  HOW TO SPELL *****.  NOW IM  THE JACK ASS??!!  ANYWAY, CF IS THE HOMIE... KICK ROCKS!
> *


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jul 23 2007, 12:34 PM~8370746
> *YOU UNDERSTOOD WHAT I WROTE SO I GEUSS WE BE BOTH ******
> *


MM-MM-MM... TTT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jul 23 2007, 10:34 AM~8370746
> *YOU UNDERSTOOD WHAT I WROTE SO I GEUSS WE BE BOTH ******
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 79regal, Crenshaw's Finest

QUE PASA HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

WHATS UP HOMIE, HOW'S THE CAR?


----------

